# Darko wants out now



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Darko Milicic is so mentally drained from playing in the NBA that he wants to work a buyout with the Knicks as soon as possible so he can return to Europe.
> 
> "I'm just trying to find some kind of solution," Milicic told the New York Post. "I'm not just looking for a solution for my end, but a solution that would be good for them and me. We are talking to see what we're going to do. Me traveling with the team and being in the locker room, I would be the happiest guy if I'm home with my baby. The situation is not going to change. We all know that."
> 
> ...


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/features/rumors


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Knicks have no incentive to buy him out right now though. If/when they start making trades it could happen though.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He's got a family to feed, man!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sliccat said:


> He's got a family to feed, man!


To be fair, he's only likely to play basketball, at any professional level, somewhere into his thirties. It's not exactly ridiculous for him to adopt the mentality that he needs to save up as much as possible right now in order to plan properly for his forties, fifties, sixties and beyond. Sprewell's comments were in turning down a substantial contract extension, Darko's just saying he isn't going to walk away from guaranteed money in order to leave two or three months earlier than he would otherwise.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bogg said:


> To be fair, he's only likely to play basketball, at any professional level, somewhere into his thirties. It's not exactly ridiculous for him to adopt the mentality that he needs to save up as much as possible right now in order to plan properly for his forties, fifties, sixties and beyond. Sprewell's comments were in turning down a substantial contract extension, Darko's just saying he isn't going to walk away from guaranteed money in order to leave two or three months earlier than he would otherwise.


His contract with Memphis was 3 years, $21 million. It's more than fair. Besides, whatever he makes in Europe probably won't even top his rookie contract.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Do you guys remember before the draft there were bunch of articles about Milicic saying that he is mature beyond his years due to playing in the rugged serbian league as a teenager? What a joke. He has to be one of the most immature players out of that 2003 draft.

Enough of this "I was ruined because the Pistons didn't play me in the first 2 years." There are tons of players that go to NBA summer league every year trying to land a roster spot and some of them succeed. Darko had plenty of opportunities to make it in the NBA and he is the only one to blame for not being able to find PT on multiple lottery teams.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Chan said:


> His contract with Memphis was 3 years, $21 million. It's more than fair. Besides, whatever he makes in Europe probably won't even top his rookie contract.


I never said that his contract wasn't fair. I never even got into contract amounts. The point is that he'd have to give up a substantial amount of money to make a buyout worth it for the Knicks, and he has little incentive to do so. The European contracts just go further to support my argument.


----------

